# Veg. Masala Rice



## vickie1388 (Feb 28, 2009)

*




*
: Method :
Wash rice drain in a colander for 10 minutes. 
Carefully spread out on clean kitchen towel for 5-7 minutes. 
Heat oil in wide frying pan, add cashews and peanuts.
Allow to roast lightly, add seeds, asafetida, allow to splutter. 
Add curry leaves, coriander leaves, stir, add rice. 
Stirfry very gently with spatula, for 3-4 minutes. 
Take care not to break grains. Add all masala powders, salt, citric acid. Cool to room temperature, store in airtight container or drip-proof bag. 

: To Cook :
Heat 2 & ½ cups water in skillet, bring to a boil. 
Add rice, stir gently occasionally. 
Cover and simmer till rice is done. 

: Variation : Add any available veggies if desired, like mixed frozen veggies, peas, etc.to make it even more delectable. : Making time : 
prior time 25 minutes

: Time : 
6-7 minutes

Edited by kitchenelf to say - - **please see Post #22 for ingredient list with amounts**


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 4, 2009)

This sounds and looks really good. A few questions though:
What type of rice? Can I use brown rice? How does that affect cook time?
What is asafetida? I don't know I'll be able to get that here, I will have to check around. 
And what is generally in the Masala powders?
What seeds? Sesame seeds?

This really looks good and I would definitely like to try it. Any suggestions would be great!

Do you normally use this as a main dish or a side dish? If as a side dish, what do you use for the main dish? Thank you!


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 5, 2009)

tdiprincess said:


> What is asafetida? I don't know I'll be able to get that here, I will have to check around.


 
It is Hing you usually have to get it from an Indian market. Warning I use it but it smells bad, store it outside.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 5, 2009)

vickie, that rice looks great!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2009)

No need to store asafoetida outside.  Yes, it has a very pungent smell, but it comes in its own little airtight container.  The only time I'm aware of its presence is when I open that container.


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 5, 2009)

Huh? I'll have to find an Indian market nearby. This looks awesome, and I've been trying to incorporate more brown rice and other grains in our lives along with veggies, this would be perfect. I will be looking around!

What does it taste like? Hope it doesn't taste like it smells?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol!  No, it doesn't taste the way it smells, but it's difficult to describe the taste since you add just a tiny amount which is then dispersed throughout the whole dish.  I guess the best way to describe it would be that it adds a certain "depth" to a dish without making its own individuality known.  I can only say that I do notice the difference in a recipe that calls for it when I've made the recipe both with & without it.


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 6, 2009)

its SPICY guys .. .n eat it hot .. will surely like it! 
complete indian flavour!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 6, 2009)

Vickie - has anyone besides me just noticed that you don't give any ingredient AMOUNTS!!!!!  Not for the rice, the veggies, seasonings - nothing.  I'm kind of thinking that's pretty important for a recipe like this.

Please at least give ballpark ingredient amounts - especially for the seasonings.  Asafoetida is only used in pinches.  Someone may add more & completely ruin what looks like a wonderful dish.  And think about it - "2-1/2 cups of water & then add rice"???  How much rice??

You need to rethink & amend this a little before it's usable.


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 7, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Lol!  No, it doesn't taste the way it smells, but it's difficult to describe the taste since you add just a tiny amount which is then dispersed throughout the whole dish.  I guess the best way to describe it would be that it adds a certain "depth" to a dish without making its own individuality known.  I can only say that I do notice the difference in a recipe that calls for it when I've made the recipe both with & without it.



good to know! Thank you. That does explain it very well. I think that's what entices me about Indian cuisine, is that there are a lot of layers of flavors. It will be a completely new way of cooking. I also found that All Recipes.com has a website for people from Australia, New Zealand and beyond. I signed up for it. A different variety than I've seen before.

I also started searching for some Indian markets in the area. I found a few that I'm going to try out. We'll see how my adventure goes!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

think of asafoetida as fish sauce.........both smell to high heaven but they are so wonderful to the overall taste of the dish (just for your info the "foetida" in asfoetida means "fetid"...........there's a reason but it's so wonderful in Indian dishes like fish sauce is so essential to Thai dishes......your masala rice looks wonderful!!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed how many of the same spices used in Indian cooking are also the same used in Mexican cooking? I love both cuisines. When I finally discovered that, it all made sense.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

you're right, Mb


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd STILL like to have some ideas of AMOUNTS here. I mean, doesn't anyone besides me realize that there's absolutely NO INFORMATION here? How much asafoetida? Citric Acid? Curry leaves? Seeds - WHAT seeds? HOW MUCH RICE versus HOW MUCH everything else?

Everyone is waxing rhapsodic on how good this looks & sounds, but there's virtually NO INFO here.

I notice that "Michael in Ft. Worth" edited the OP's recipe post - perhaps he was a bit too zealous??


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

these are just approx based on looking at the picture........until the author gets back to you......but for that amount of rice.......(1 cup regular rice usually yields 3 cups) I'd  use 1/2tsp of asafoetida, 1/2 tsp. of coriander seeds (I'd crush mine with a mortar and pestle to release the essential oils, 1 tsp salt, probably two tablespoons of chopped coriander, a few of those leaves (forget their name now). I'd also add some chopped onion and garlic that I had caramelized in another pan..........


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

as for citric acid (you can use lime or lemon juice-------I'd start with 1-2tsp and taste what's good to you.......by the way the asafoetida is not absolutely necessary if you can't find it..........


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 8, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> these are just approx based on looking at the picture........until the author gets back to you......but for that amount of rice.......(1 cup regular rice usually yields 3 cups) I'd use 1/2tsp of asafoetida, 1/2 tsp. of coriander seeds (I'd crush mine with a mortar and pestle to release the essential oils, 1 tsp salt, probably two tablespoons of chopped coriander, a few of those leaves (forget their name now). I'd also add some chopped onion and garlic that I had caramelized in another pan..........


Hey Tex, I enjoy your style of cooking. But do you really carmelize onions and garlic together? Overcooked garlic is very bitter to my taste buds. I love garlic, so this is a serious question to me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I notice that "Michael in Ft. Worth" edited the OP's recipe post - perhaps he was a bit too zealous??



No, Michael did not edit out the amounts.  Why don't you try PM'ing the OP.  Maybe he'll get a notification e-mail?  Just a thought.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

I did PM Vickie (the OP) this afternoon.  Hopefully she'll see it & post the ingredients with their amounts.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 8, 2009)

You gals are very efficient. Congrats!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Hey Tex, I enjoy your style of cooking. But do you really carmelize onions and garlic together? Overcooked garlic is very bitter to my taste buds. I love garlic, so this is a serious question to me.




it may be the wrong or unconventional thing to do but yes, I do  so far I've never burnt the garlic but I know how easy it's to do and what a horrible stench there is........I do start the onions first and then add the garlic toward the end........


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

I m extremely sorry guys! ..
 Think i forgot writing the ingredients in a hurry!

ne ways .. heres the recipe.. again . .

*Ingredients*
1 cup - basmati or long grain rice
1 stalk - curry leaves
2 stalks - coriander leaves
1 tsp - red chilli powder
1 ½ tsp - sambar masala powder
1 ½ tsp - turmeric powder
1 ½ tsp - each mustard & cumin powder
2 to 3 pinches - asafetida powder
4 to 5 - cashews, broken roughly
1 tbsp - peanuts
2 to 3 pinches - citric acid
2 tbsp - oil
  1 ½ tsp - salt

: Method :
Wash rice drain in a colander for 10 minutes. 
Carefully spread out on clean kitchen towel for 5-7 minutes. 
Heat oil in wide frying pan, add cashews and peanuts.
Allow to roast lightly, add seeds, asafetida, allow to splutter. 
Add curry leaves, coriander leaves, stir, add rice. 
Stirfry very gently with spatula, for 3-4 minutes. 
Take care not to break grains. Add all masala powders, salt, citric acid. Cool to room temperature, store in airtight container or drip-proof bag. 

: To Cook :
Heat 2 & ½ cups water in skillet, bring to a boil. 
Add rice, stir gently occasionally. 
Cover and simmer till rice is done. 

: Variation : Add any available veggies if desired, like mixed frozen veggies, peas, etc.to make it even more delectable. : Making time : 
prior time 25 minutes

: Time : 
6-7 minutes                           

I m sorry . .once again! 
but the mistake is now corrected!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, ^^ it's about time!


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

swear man!

now try it out .. its of a taste u cant beat!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> it may be the wrong or unconventional thing to do but yes, I do so far I've never burnt the garlic but I know how easy it's to do and what a horrible stench there is........I do start the onions first and then add the garlic toward the end........


Okay, to be clear, because as I mentioned, garlic is a passion for me (I am half Hungarian): sounds like you have the onions almost done carmelizing and then you throw in your chopped garlic? You then cook the new mixture but not to the point the garlic gets burned? If correct, that is exactly what I do - but when I put in the minced garlic, I also add some freshly chopped herbs (if I have them). If not I use bottled cumin, oregano and anything else that fits my fancy at the time. When the smelll is right, I add my stock and anything else that I want to cook with the rice. It is never the same twice.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, Marty, I must be part Hungarian 'cause that's the way I cook and if a recipe doesn't call for garlic it goes in anyway!!  unless it's a delicate Asian dish and then I have to debate it


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

boy, Vickie, you got here just in time as a breeze was turning into a tornado  (just kidding)....thanks for posting the ingredients......my hubby and I love rice Marsala and I was just guessing as you could well see........unfortunately my Indian books are at home as I knew I would Never find the ingredients here.......


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> Hey, Marty, I must be part Hungarian 'cause that's the way I cook and if a recipe doesn't call for garlic it goes in anyway!! unless it's a delicate Asian dish and then I have to debate it


That's right, Tex! My Holy Trinity is onions, garlic and spices. If your lip doesn't sweat, it isn't hot enough. (This is a product of my upbringing. :wOOt2


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

that seals the deal......I'm officially part Hungarian...........


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> that seals the deal......I'm officially part Hungarian...........


 Welcome. Now if I could find out how my grandmother used to make Hungarian Peasant Bread for my grandfather (whole garlic cloves in the dough), I would be in Heaven. When I was a boy I always hung around the several Matriarch women in my extended family. I learned a lot of things I use in cooking today, but I wasn't interested in breads then. Darn! So I can't make tortillas or flat breads. I am "getting there" with breads I can do in my bread machine and even with sourdough starter. I have googled it, but so far no luck. It was a flat, round bread; real crunchy and 'sticky'; it was loaded with whole cloves of garlic. MMMMmmm


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! I LOVE Indian cuisine & have been - ahem - champing at the bit to try this!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

a bit????? you needed a bit............jest making the waters churn a bit to soak that rice in.....Hurricane Breezy.......  you're too funny.........


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

One woman's trash; another woman's treasure?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2009)

Well - should be do an ethnicity poll?  So far (me included), at least in this post anyway, the Hungarians are dominating!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

You think so? It would be the first in a looooooooooong time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> You think so? It would be the first in a looooooooooong time.



As long as we stay in this thread...maybe I should lock it?  That way we can keep on dominating????


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> As long as we stay in this thread...maybe I should lock it? That way we can keep on dominating????


Yeah!  Yeah!   Well, the cuisine is not so well known, but it is delicious - think *goulash*.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

this is all mbasiszta's fault.........I promise you.....I had nothing to do with it...........  sorry,  Kitchen Elf.......but I was really waiting for Vickie to come back with her ingredients .........jest kidding.....ok get the hint......


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

do u want ebook on indian cooking?


expatgirl said:


> boy, Vickie, you got here just in time as a breeze was turning into a tornado  (just kidding)....thanks for posting the ingredients......my hubby and I love rice Marsala and I was just guessing as you could well see........unfortunately my Indian books are at home as I knew I would Never find the ingredients here.......


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

aah! ,.. thats an indian recipe.. n it made ppl work around here .. ahaa .. lol!


kitchenelf said:


> Well - should be do an ethnicity poll?  So far (me included), at least in this post anyway, the Hungarians are dominating!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> this is all mbasiszta's fault.........I promise you.....I had nothing to do with it........... sorry, Kitchen Elf.......but I was really waiting for Vickie to come back with her ingredients .........jest kidding.....ok get the hint......


I hate it when I innocently get in trouble.  Now when I know I am being naughty . . .  
Marty


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> this is all mbasiszta's fault.........I promise you.....I had nothing to do with it...........  sorry,  Kitchen Elf.......but I was really waiting for Vickie to come back with her ingredients .........jest kidding.....ok get the hint......



heh ..wat "with her ingred's" .. . m a male, a teen boy dear!!! lol!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL Vickie - around here vickie is a female's name...and ONLY a female's name.  I tried to drop the hint here:



> No, Michael did not edit out the amounts. Why don't you try PM'ing the OP. Maybe *he'll* get a notification e-mail? Just a thought.


 
But, no one ever listens to me!


----------



## vickie1388 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh .. same .. no one listens to me to!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about that Vickie - I automatically assumed female too.


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

well.. i'm gonna be attempting to make this, or a variation. I don't have all of the right ingredients. Hopefully over time I'll be able to. I'm going to be buying a curry plant off Ebay once we move in 3 weeks, and I'll be looking for other spices and everything. 
But, I'm gonna be having lunch with some friends tomorrow and would like to try this. 
I will be adding cooked shrimp also. I'll be getting the rice ready today. I'll add the veggies today and then when I heat up the rice tomorrow I'll add the shrimp. 

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 20, 2009)

So I made it. I improvised and experimented quite a bit. I now know for the next time what the prepare for. It tasted good and everyone I served it to liked it. DH was a bit weary of it, he's not a huge fan for Indian cuisine, but I think if I make it more often, he'll get used to it! I ended up throwing some shrimp in there too. It tasted really good. I also made some flatbread to go with it. Overall, for a first attempt, it went well. But, I definitely know where I need to work on it next time. 
Thank you for sharing this recipe! It has really gotten me into wanting to try more Indian cuisine!!


----------



## radhuni (Mar 23, 2009)

In the ingredients you gave both coriander leaves and curry leaves ? But will it not mask the the taste and flavor of each other? In Bengal we only use either coriander or curry but not both.

I saw here are some confusion with your name I think your name is Vikram.


----------

